# Droplets..



## Rooeey (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok i have to ask ...What are we referring to when discussing droplets in referrence to LR and PS ??

Is it some kind of effect or action ?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, it's a method of exposing PS 'actions' (like macros or scripts) externally to PS. That is making those functions accesible at the Finder/OS level, or for other applications.

In Victoria's book search for 'Photoshop Actions' in Chapter 8.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 12, 2008)

Rooeey said:


> Ok i have to ask ...What are we referring to when discussing droplets in referrence to LR and PS ??
> 
> Is it some kind of effect or action ?


More exactly, in Photoshop, you can record your actions and name them as a set of actions. You can also export them as an executable called a droplet. From there, you can take an image in Finder/Explorer and "drop" it onto the said droplet; This will make Photoshop open with the image and execute the sequence of recorded actions on it. Also, you can add those droplets as external editors to Lightroom to send images to them from Lightroom...


----------



## Rooeey (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats great thank you both....
I did not even think to look in my LR2 FAQ book.........


----------

